# Prefab CT & tile



## nwoodward (Feb 2, 2014)

This is the setup. I have a mdf partition that encloses the refrigerator and opposite is the wall. I have GoBoard on the back of the wall and on the right wall. I purchased prefab laminate countertop that has
a 3inch backsplash. Do I install the tile first and then slide countertop into place? Also what is an acceptable crack along the wall and tile that I can caulk. I have a feeling the counterop will binds ben I attempt to slide it in .


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You have to install the countertop first. It will need to be leveled both from left to right and front to back and then tiled.


----------



## nwoodward (Feb 2, 2014)

Good deal. Tile out +> 3/16 and cover the crack .


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

Use a flexible sealer between splash and tile.


----------

